# Go see.



## south syde dobe (Mar 19, 2010)

*Rave: User-Plain_White*

I was just checking my submissions and I see this flash here -> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3572669/#cid:26573818
I can't really understand all the words though I did catch a few, the flash was simply made yet very well did and the music and rythm is just pretty fucking catchy xD

Now I can't stop playing that in the background x3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't care if this is spam or w/e.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3293480/

Ren


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought so too, hence why I posted this.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks pretty good. :3


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think this is what the forums are for

Should I make a new thread for every new art I make that I am proud of?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes you should.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 19, 2010)

really well done, but it doesn't need it's own thread. you shouldn't clog up the forums with things like that. but, again, really good pic.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> really well done, but it doesn't need it's own thread. you shouldn't clog up the forums with things like that. but, again, really good pic.



That's not very lifelike.

Ren


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2010)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes you should.



No I shouldn't.

But go check out my stuff anyway


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> No I shouldn't.
> 
> But go check out my stuff anyway


 
what stuff?


----------

